# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Hội chợ quốc tế chuyên ngành in ấn,bao bì đóng gói, nhãn mác tại Quảng Châu 2018

## Trang_travel1005

*THƯ MỜI THAM DỰ* 
*HỘI CHỢ QUỐC TẾ CHUYÊN NGÀNH IN ẤN – BAO BÌ ĐÓNG GÓI – NHÃN MÁC TẠI QUẢNG CHÂU 2018*
*SINO LABEL – SINO PRINT – SINO PACK – PRINTING SOUTH CHINA  – CHINA DRINKTEC*
*ĐỂ ĐƯỢC TƯ VẤN VÀ ĐẶT TOUR VUI LÒNG GỌI MS TRANG – 0913 365262*


Cả 3 sự kiện này sẽ được tổ chức cùng một thời điểm từ 10-12/ 03/ 2018 tại sảnh A – Khu liên hợp Trung tâm triển lãm Pazhou, Quảng Châu, Trung Quốc. Triển lãm rộng hơn 90.000 mét vuông trải khắp 9 gian triển lãm, triển lãm sẽ hứa hẹn sẽ mang đến những sản phẩm đi đầu với giá cả cực kỳ cạnh tranh trong lĩnh vực in kỹ thuật số, nhãn mác và bao bì thân thiện môi trường đến từ hơn 1000 nhà triển lãm trên khắp thế giới.

*THỜI GIAN:* 10-12/03/2018
*ĐỊA ĐIỂM:* Khu liên hợp Trung tâm triển lãm Pazhou, Quảng Châu, Trung Quốc (China Import and Export Fair Pazhou Complex)
*SẢN PHẨM GIỚI THIỆU TẠI HỘI CHỢ*
*PRINTING SOUTH CHINA*
1. Các vật liệu, đóng gói và máy móc
• Máy đóng gói sản phẩm, đồ uống, bia rượu, dược phẩm và hóa chất thông thường.
• Vật liệu & phụ kiện in ấn
• Máy chế biến bao bì nhựa (máy cuốn phim, máy thổi, máy đúc cuốn, máy ép và thiết bị khác)
• Máy in bao bì
• Thiết bị làm sạch, sửa chữa, bảo trì.
2. Sản phẩm bao bì và máy móc
• Sản phẩm bao bì nhựa, thiết bị chuyển đổi giấy/ System
• Bao bì nhựa phim (BOPP, BOPET, BOPA, CPP, căng phim, túi nhựa mua sắm, màng tổng hợp chức năng, màng bao bì ép giãn chức năng)
3. Sản phẩm đóng gói
• Thùng, hộp gấp, chai thủy tinh
• Trang thiết bị đóng gói (giấy nhựa, nhôm, kim loại…)
• Trang thiết bị sản xuất và công nghệ
4. Nhãn mác và hệ thống làm nhãn mác
• RFID, in phun, máy in, công nghệ lazer và thiết bị mã hóa vạch số, in Offset,
• Keo dính công nghiệp và hệ thống tan nhiệt
• Thiết bị đo lường và điều khiển kiểm tra.

*SINO LABEL – SINO PRINT* 
• Nhãn mác và thiết bị máy in
• Thiết bị mã hóa vạch số
• Máy in cuộn giấy nhỏ và nhãn mác / chuyển đổi.
• Dụng cụ lên mã vạch
• Máy in nhãn RFID
• Nhãn mác thông minh
• Tạo nhãn in trong
• Hệ thống làm tan nhiệt & Vật liệu tự kết dính
• Công nghệ chống giả mạo, giải pháp nhãn an ninh và ứng dụng
• Vật liệu in nhãn mác
• Thử nghiệm, thiết bị kiểm tra và phụ kiện
• Hóa chất in, Mực và hệ thống làm mực
• Nhãn mác và dịch vụ thiết kế quảng cáo
• Các ấn phẩm thương mại
*SINO PACK- CHINA DRINKTEC*
• Sản phẩm bao bì nhựa
• Máy đóng gói thực phẩm, đồ uống & bia rượu, dược phẩm và hóa chất thông thường
• Máy hế biến ựoc phẩm,thực phẩm, đồ uống & bia rượu
• Vật liệu đóng gói (Giấy, nhựa, nhôm, kim loại,..)
• Thiết bị chiết rót
• Chất vô trùng
• Thiết bị kiểm tra và đo lường
• Hệ thống mật mã
• Băng tải
• Máy in bao bì
• Nhãn mác & Hệ thống tạo nhãn mác
• RFID, in phun mực, máy in laze và thiết bị tạo mã vạch số
• Hệ thống làm tan nhiệt & keo dính công nghiệp
• Thiết bị đo lường, điều khiển và thử nghiệm
• Công nghệ và thiết bị sản xuất vật liệu đóng gói
• Thiết bị làm sạch
• Hàng hóa đóng gói thành phẩm
• Giấy, hộp bìa cứng, bìa cứng
• Các loại hộp gấp; Túi xách; Gói quà
• Giấy nhăn
• Dịch vụ đóng gói

*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI /KHÁCH*
*+ Khởi hành từ HÀ NỘI: 14.990.000 VND/ Khách*
*+ Khởi hành từ HỒ CHÍ MINH:  15.990.000 VND/ Khách*
( Trân trọng cảm ơn và mong nhận được đăng ký từ Quý doanh nghiệp trước ngày 01.02.2018)
*ĐỂ ĐƯỢC TƯ VẤN VÀ ĐẶT TOUR VUI LÒNG GỌI MS TRANG – 0913 365262*


*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*TRIỂN LÃM IN ẤN TRUNG QUỐC -CÔNG NGHỆ NHÃN MÁC- BAO BÌ ĐÓNG GÓI*
Thời gian: 4 ngày/ 3 đêm – từ ngày 09-12/03/2018  –  Máy bay hãng VietnamAirline


*Ngày 1:  HỒ CHÍ MINH/ HÀ NỘI – QUẢNG CHÂU ( Ăn trưa trên MB, tối)*
Đoàn khởi hành từ HỒ CHÍ MÌNH: 08h00: Quý khách có mặt tại cổng D2 cột số 12 ga quốc tế sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, HDV du lịch Vietpower đón đoàn làm thủ tục khởi hành chuyến bay VN502 lúc 10h25 tới Quảng Châu.
Đoàn khởi hành từ HÀ NỘI: 09h30: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên du lịch Vietpower đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành ra sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục lên chuyến bay VN506 lúc 12h40 tới Quảng Châu.
Quý khách ăn trưa trên máy bay. Đến sân bay quốc tế Bạch vân xe và HDV Trung Quốc đón đoàn về thành phố nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. 18h30: xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi ăn tối tại nhà hàng,
Buổi Tối: quý khách tự do khám phá Quảng Châu về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Minghao Hotel 3 sao ở Quảng Châu hoặc tương đương.
*Ngày 2: HỘI CHỢ IN ẤN, BAO BÌ, NHÃN MÁC QUẢNG CHÂU(Ăn sáng, tối)*
06h30: Quý khách dậy dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Sau bữa sáng xe đưa khách đến trung tâm tham gia TRIỂN LÃM IN ẤN TRUNG QUỐC  & TRIỂN LÃM QUỐC TẾ CÔNG NGHỆ NHÃN MÁC- BAO BÌ ĐÓNG GÓI cả ngày. Quý khách tự túc bữa trưa tại hội chợ.
17h30: Xe và HDV đón đoàn đi ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Sau bữa tối quý khách tự do shopping tại Quảng châu hoặc đi du thuyền trên Sông Châu Giang (chi phí tự túc). Quý khách nghỉ đêm khách sạn.
*Ngày 3: HỘI CHỢ IN ẤN, BAO BÌ, NHÃN MÁC QUẢNG CHÂU  –  BẮC KINH LỘ (Ăn sáng, tối)*
06h30: Quý khách dậy dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Sau bữa sáng xe đưa khách đến trung tâm tham gia TRIỂN LÃM IN ẤN TRUNG QUỐC  & TRIỂN LÃM QUỐC TẾ CÔNG NGHỆ NHÃN MÁC- BAO BÌ ĐÓNG GÓI cả ngày. Quý khách tự túc bữa trưa tại hội chợ.
17h30: Xe và HDV đón đoàn đi ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Sau bữa tối HDV sẽ đưa quý khách thăm quan, mua sắm tại khu phố đi Bộ Bắc Kinh. Quý khách nghỉ đêm khách sạn.
*Ngày 4: QUẢNG CHÂU  – HỒ CHÍ MINH / HÀ NỘI (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
Buổi sáng: Quý khách dậy ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe và hướng dẫn viên đưa đoàn đi thăm quan:
Nhà Tưởng Niệm Tôn Trung Sơn được đông đảo du khách quốc tế viếng thăm hàng năm.
Đoàn thăm quan cửa hàng thuốc Bảo Thu Đường, cửa hàng Đá Cẩm Thạch.
Sau bữa trưa xe và HDV đưa quý khách ra sân bay làm thủ tục bay về Hồ Chí Minh/ Hà Nội.
Đoàn Về HỒ CHÍ MINH: Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại quý khách ở hành trình tiếp theo.
Đoàn Về HÀ NỘI: xe đón đoàn về lại trung tâm thành phố, chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại quý khách ở hành trình tiếp theo.
*GIÁ TOUR* *HỘI CHỢ IN ẤN, BAO BÌ, NHÃN MÁC QUẢNG CHÂU** BAO GỒM:*
+ Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 người/phòng. Trường hợp lẻ nam hoặc nữ nghỉ phòng 3 người.
+ Vé máy bay khứ hồi HN – Quảng Châu – HN.
+ Xe đưa đón theo chương trình.
+ HDV tiếng Việt tại Quảng Châu. 
+ Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
+ Nước uống trên xe 01 chai/người/ngày.
+ Visa Trung quốc.
+ Vé vào cửa Canton Fair.
+ Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế suốt tuyến.
+ Quà tặng của công ty: Nón du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.
*GIÁ TOUR* *HỘI CHỢ IN ẤN, BAO BÌ, NHÃN MÁC QUẢNG CHÂU** KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
+ Phí đổi hoặc làm mới hộ chiếu. Hộ chiếu phải còn hạn 6 tháng tính đến ngày kết thúc tour.
+ Phiên dịch tiếng Việt tại hội chợ.
+ Chi phí cá nhân, nước uống, tiền điện thoại, chi phí giặt ủi…
+ Tiền TIP cho HDV, tài xế (3USD/ Khách/ Ngày)
+ Thuế VAT theo quy định nhà nước
==========
*CÔNG TY TNHH XÚC TIẾN THƯƠNG MẠI VÀ DL VIETPOWER*
Ms Trang/ Zalo/ Viber: 0913365262 
Skype: trang_vietpower
Chi tiết chương trình: http://tourdulichquocte.com/san-pham...ang-chau-2018/

----------

